# FS 89' Marshall 2205 JCM 800 50 Watts



## WBPickups

89' Marshall JCM 800 - 50 Watts / 2205

A screamer, a player. No Mods with new Marshall channel/reverb switching pedal.. $875 shipped email me at info@wbpickups.com or call 530-242-0837 / 530-221-0841..


----------



## leblanc74

is it sold?


----------



## Ricky42461

Is this amp still for sale?


----------

